# 3 YO Golden in Statesbille NC



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

*I received a message on my facebook about this girl in desperate need for a home before MONDAY TIME IS OF THE ESSENCE*:

_Hi. Someone emailed me about a Golden Female three yr old,cream color in *Iredell shelter* in Statesville NC willbe *euthanized on mon* if no one steps up. Phone Lori Root at 704-500-1723 for help getting her out. The girl is low hrtwrm+ whatever that means. Can you post to your contacts and the forum pelase?_


If you can help or want to know more, please contact the above number. If i get a picture ( I requested one), I will post it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jaxs Mom*

JaxsMOM

Can you take her pic and petfinder link and email all of the NC Golden Ret. Rescues.
I tried looking for her and couldn't find her.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Karen...I cant find the petfinder link


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JaxsMom*

JaxsMom

Did you send the info to all of the Golden Rescues?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes, the poster who sent me the information did this already and is awaiting a reply but asked that I post here as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I think this is her*

I got the email this morning with pics
think this is her
Her name is Waffles

Contact: Lori Root [email protected]




Crystal can you help me advertise for 2 specific dogs that MUST get out by Monday. They are the Iredell Shelter
I do have pic's of the Golden but sadly not the Pitty I can go take some asap if anyone is at all interested.

The first is a Female 3 yr. old Golden Retriever mix. She is very golden and 
is GREAT with dogs, cats and submissive to everyone. She is a doll. Sadly she is low Heartworm Positive. Her name is Waffles. Please help!



The Second is a Pitty Mom and her 7 babies. ALL Purebred and absolutely Georgous. They are the sweetest babies and the Mom is very laid back and gentle. She allows anyone to hold her babies with no hesitation and is an excellent mother. They will be pts asap if no rescue can help her!!
The babies are all beautifuly colored Blue Grey and white pitty's, tan/ white and a couple that look like Mom Black and white. The babies are about 6 to 7 weeks old and just darling.

PLEASE CALL ME ASAP IF YOU CAN HELP
704-500-1723
I will help


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful face on this gorgeous girl.

ETA: I just checked the Iredell's shelter listing-they use PETHARBOR.COM, she is not showing up in any of their listings, *maybe *she has been pulled.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I really hope so*

I really hope so. Wouldn't take it for granted though!

Maybe she never was put on Petfinder.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I really hope so. Wouldn't take it for granted though!


If you get confirmation from one of the NC GR Rescues or another Rescue, saying they have taken her, please post.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I will post if I hear.
I emld. Lori Root and Stacy Morris (both in the email) and asked if any rescue had contacted them about Waffles.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I got the same pictures Karen. so yes, thats her. DO NOT assume someone will take her I do believe she has shown +for heartworm


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> I got the same pictures Karen. so yes, thats her. DO NOT assume someone will take her I do believe she has shown +for heartworm


Yes, info did say she was HW+. If one of the NC Golden Rescues has an opening, they would take her and have her treated.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers going her way that they have room. She is such a lovely girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

SANDY

It says she is low heartworm positive, so hopefully that will help!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Neuse river*

NEUSE RIVER you Rock!!!
I just heard on Facebook that Neuse River is pulling Waffles tomorrow morning!!
God Bless you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> SANDY
> 
> It says she is low heartworm positive, so hopefully that will help!!


Most Rescues don't care what stage the Hearworm is, it all boils down to whether or not they have available space.

CFGRR took my Roxy in, she was Stage 3 HW+ and treated her. 

Great to hear NRGRR is taking her-she's a beauty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

Thanks!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Neuse river is picking her up tomorrow!! oOPPSS.....LOOKS LIKE i'M LATE TO THE PARADE lol jUST GLAD SHE IS SAFE!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

That's o.k. Thanks for all you did!!


----------

